# best carrier for a small (6 1/2 lb) baby?



## scootastic (Jan 20, 2007)

My 5 week old son is under 7 lbs and we've been having some frustration with different carriers...he's not too happy in them and seems to get swallowed by the fabric or size of the "pouch"

We bought a ring sling (zolowear) and he can go in the cradle position but seems to slump after a bit and his chin goes to his chest. And sometimes the outer rail seems to get in his face which creates some fussiness.

I bought a moby wrap thinking this would fix the problem but he seems to like it even less. He really doesn't like the face to my chest position with his legs in and the cradle position seems to have the same issue with the fabric in his face.

Any thoughts? It could be that I don't have the positions mastered yet but maybe there is something better for small babies.

I could really use my hands free once in a while!


----------



## mliss (May 15, 2006)

Have you tried tummy to tummy in the ring sling with legs out? Some babies, even tiny ones, like to straighten their legs and having legs confined makes them mad.

Also, how does your little one like to be held in your arms? Often, if you can mimic this hold with a carrier, baby will be happy.

Lastly, take a look at this article http://www.thebabywearer.com/article...ositioning.pdf It has some positioning tips that might help you get your baby in a better, happier position.

M'Liss


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

With the ring sling (which is what I would suggest for a small babe), have you tried propping behind him with a receiving blanket so that he's "up" a little higher and not so smooshed into the sling?

Or the tummy to tummy suggested by the PP.


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

My niece is under 6 lbs and fits great in a hotsling.


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

My DD was less than 7lb when she came home, we used a pouch, specifically a Kangaroo Korner adjustable fleece pouch. Very soft, warm, and comfy for both of us.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teakafrog* 
My DD was less than 7lb when she came home, we used a pouch, specifically a Kangaroo Korner adjustable fleece pouch. Very soft, warm, and comfy for both of us.

Ditto. Mine were both 6.5 pounds, I just bunched up a receiving blanket inside so they could peak out


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

my babe was 5 lbs at birth and we used a hotsling pouch with her and an adjustable Kozy fleece pouch. they both worked great. my mil used a maya ring sling for her.


----------



## asdf4321 (Jan 19, 2007)

You may want to try the moby wrap, with DS facing out.

Basically, it would be the FWC (front wrap cross) with the 'cumber bun' on the outside of the X. Put DS in the X facing out, then tuck his legs into a cross-legged position and pull the cumberbun up around them. He'll be very secure (do watch the head/neck), but facing out so he can see the world. (Could even have hands/ arms free)

Also, the folded blanket in the pouch (as mentioned previously) has worked for me. With the little ones, make sure the folded blanket is behind back and head, and another thing that has worked for me is flipping the shoulder cap enough that DC can see out easier.

Mamatoto.org has more info, position/ age/ carrier guides as well.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

tummy to tummy in a KKAFP. He would have his legs straight under him but be completely in the pouch. Or a wrap


----------



## marlne (Mar 15, 2006)

I used a hotsling as well for my baby. He was very small as well being he was preemie. Tummy to Tummy was the best way to do it for us.

Also, I found that he was super comfy in a wrap! I had a Gypsy mama Bali Baby Breeze that kept him nice and snug against me. He loved it!


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

dd was premie at 5 lbs even when we came home. She hated the ring sling until I put her in a sittin position. (zfroggy legs up, tighten bottom half, then bottom rail to form a secure pouch. Upper rail goes gently over head.)

We loved the mei tai. That being said we would roll up the bottom a couple of rolls and strap her in TIGHT. Tie in the middle back. A blanket behind her head would do her well until she got a little head contro and she still uses the blanket when she sleeps.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyClark* 
With the ring sling (which is what I would suggest for a small babe), have you tried propping behind him with a receiving blanket so that he's "up" a little higher and not so smooshed into the sling?

this is what we did for the first week or two. . .it worked for us.


----------



## forshure (Jun 28, 2005)

Another vote for tummy-to-tummy in the KKAFP! DS was 5lbs. 11 ounces at birth, and he was in it from the moment that he came home from the hospital. I still use my KKAFP almost every day...and he's now 17-months old!

What can I say...I get my money's worth out of slings!










But, really, it's still a great poppable carrier for those quick trips to get the mail, get from the car to the apartment with grocery bags, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

Some babies, even tiny ones, like to straighten their legs and having legs confined makes them mad.








: My baby never liked having his legs tucked in.


----------

